# preferred form of creatine



## jbt0214 (May 1, 2011)

I have been trying to figure out what type is best, if such a thing exits, I get all types of different answers.  So, let the suggestions come.


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

creatine monohydrate


google 'creatine graveyard by will brink' for details


----------



## RedWindsor (May 1, 2011)

i use Creatine ethyl ester but some on here have studies that show all you need is creatine monohydrate CHEAP effective


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

RedWindsor said:


> i use Creatine ethyl ester



Creatine Ethyl Ester (CEE) converts to creatininine


"It is concluded that creatine ethyl ester is a pronutrient for creatinine rather than creatine under all physiological conditions encountered during transit through the various tissues, thus no ergogenic effect is to be expected from supplementation."


----------



## Silver Back (May 1, 2011)

Mono and creatine nitrate for me 

Magnesium creatine chelate is good too. 

Creapure monohydrate is the king though.


----------



## trapzilla (May 1, 2011)

any mega dosed creatine haha!! s'all the same to me


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

Another vote for monohydrate here - same reason as Marat.


----------



## jbt0214 (May 1, 2011)

thank you all for your advice and input, I will certainly take heed.


----------



## |Z| (May 1, 2011)

Built said:


> Another vote for monohydrate here - same reason as Marat.



I'm down with the monohydrate, too

|Z|


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 1, 2011)

I prefer the ethyl ester, same results in strength for me as mono- without the overall look of a "pouty" body ie: water retention where it isn't needed.


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

Curlingcadys said:


> I prefer the ethyl ester, same results in strength for me as mono- without the overall look of a "pouty" body ie: water retention where it isn't needed.



...probably because you aren't getting any conversion to creatine with CEE.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 1, 2011)

Marat said:


> ...probably because you aren't getting any conversion to creatine with CEE.


 
feasible considering the studys, however I have taken both and have noticed the same positive effects was my point.


----------



## RedWindsor (May 1, 2011)

mmm i do have to wonder about my CEE, because i dont really FEEL a difference in my work outs


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

Ive tried it and honestly, I didn't feel anything either. Monohydrate just works.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2011)

Honestly, I might stop taking creatine all together. I am pretty sure it did absolutely nothing for me. When I run out I'm going to see what happens. But that's not to say it's a bullshit product I know a lot of people see results, just giving my experience.


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Honestly, I might stop taking creatine all together. I am pretty sure it did absolutely nothing for me.



How do you prepare it to drink?


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

Curlingcadys said:


> feasible considering the studys, however I have taken both and have noticed the same positive effects was my point.



The placebo effect can be one explanation of this.

It's tough to perceive the effects of something that isn't there. It's tougher to attribute the benefits to something that isn't there either.

Perhaps there was an error or misleading conclusion in the study?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2011)

Marat said:


> How do you prepare it to drink?


I put it in milk in the morning.


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

I just take a spoonful of it dry and chase it back with a shake. ihateschool, have you tried taking it with a decent whack of dextrose and whey post-workout? The insulin spike and improved uptake might work a charm for you.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2011)

No, I actually don't take dextrose or whey at all lol. Can I just put it in chocolate milk post workout?


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

You certainly can.


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

Built/ihate, I'm reasonably sure that it needs to be dissolved fully to be properly utilized. I've heard this numerous times.

Will Brink being one of them:






YouTube Video


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

Oooh, I'll watch that right after the Simpson's - hubby recorded it.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2011)

Well I'll be damned I have never even heard a mention of this ever. Hopefully I'll notice some weight gain this time around.


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

How does Will suggest dissolving it?


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

Glass of warm water. Spin a spoon in the glass.


----------



## Built (May 1, 2011)

Okee doke! How much water? How hot is too hot?


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Hopefully I'll notice some weight gain this time around.



I tend to notice higher "strength endurance" when I lift in the 8+ range (i.e., the 7th,8th reps tend to not feel too much heavier than the 2nd,3rd reps.)


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

Built said:


> Okee doke! How much water? How hot is too hot?



Doesn't specify the amount of water.

I believe he (or someone) mentions that they put the creatine in their hot tea. So I guess there practically isn't an upper limit on the temperature.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 1, 2011)

Well since I apparently don't know shit about creatine, is 10g a day a good dose? That's what I've been doing.


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

Sure. The stuff is so inexpensive that even if you take above the amount of saturation, you're not really losing much.

5g seems to be the standard though. I suppose if you take 10g/day, you'd be running through it twice as fast.


----------



## Chubby (May 1, 2011)

Mono makes me feel bloated after taking it.  Does any of you have same problem with it?


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

chobby192 said:


> Mono makes me feel bloated after taking it.  Does any of you have same problem with it?



dissolve it fully before drinking it


----------



## ahiggs (May 2, 2011)

max ot...suggests that most do not take near enough to get the full effect of creatine?  they suggest 20-25 grams a day.  5 grams at a time 4 to 5 times a day.  3 days on 3 days off?  taken with protein.


----------



## jbt0214 (May 2, 2011)

wow, thank you all for the advice and suggestions, I appreciate them


----------



## Good Grip (May 2, 2011)

Late to the thread. Here is mine: Primordial Performance's Creapure Creatine mixed with Beta-alanine. Both before and after workouts at least. Throw in some alpha lipoic acid, Vit. C and call it good. I get my ALA from puritans pride.


----------



## Marat (May 2, 2011)

It's a shame that you guys (seemingly) don't have a micronized version.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (May 3, 2011)

i am trying the new creatin nitrate stuff from aps i like it so far to earley to tell yet but io like the pills capsules nice and small and easy.


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> No, I actually don't take dextrose or whey at all lol. Can I just put it in chocolate milk post workout?


 
What type of creatine are you using? And i'm pretty sure some forms like CEE or KreALk should not be placed in acidic environments due to denaturing and milk is acidic brah!


Marat said:


> Sure. The stuff is so inexpensive that even if you take above the amount of saturation, you're not really losing much.
> 
> 5g seems to be the standard though. I suppose if you take 10g/day, you'd be running through it twice as fast.


 
I second Marats opinion on dose although i say buy bulk basic creatine, and slam 25-30g down your neck a day. All these blends with mumbo jumbo in them do shit all. I never buy the fancy brands just basic stuff


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 3, 2011)

I got 100% pure creatine it says creapure on it. It's just called complete creatine.


----------



## VolcomX311 (May 3, 2011)

For cost, Creapure.  For efficacy, Creatine Nitrate.


----------



## trapzilla (May 3, 2011)

creapure is just micronised monohydrate as far as i'm aware, so the milk shouldn't be a problem, i just think the dosage is too low, i'd say bump it up by 5 every few days until about 20g then stay there for a while. i don't believe in time off and have never suffered as a result


----------



## djm6464 (May 3, 2011)

For cost, Creapure.  For efficacy, Con-Cret.


----------



## Marat (May 3, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> creapure is just micronised monohydrate as far as i'm aware,


Creapure is a brand of creatine that consistently tests as a high quality product that's free of adulterants. As far as I know, not all Creapure creatine is micronized.  

The alternative is frequently cheap Chinese products that are significantly inferior in terms of testing for quality of the active ingredient as well as absents of adulterants.



trapzilla said:


> i just think the dosage is too low, I'd say bump it up by 5 every few days until about 20g then stay there for a while.



I'm not opposed to loading up at 20g for a few days, despite the popular cries calling it a waste. However, you don't need to be there for too long. As per the study below, even 2g a day is sufficient to maintain creatine levels. Other studies that I've run into for larger guys has shown that below 5g is sufficient for maintaining creatine levels. 

The rest is just going to be excreted as creatine or creatinine.

Muscle creatine loading in men


trapzilla said:


> i don't believe in time off and have never suffered as a result



You won't suffer physiologically, it's just a waste of money. I also think it's silly to take time off or "cycle" the product.

Because it's so inexpensive though, I just throw in a teaspoon full. It usually works out to about 5g.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 6, 2011)

Creatine monohydrate.

Cheapest. Oldest. Most researched. Proven to work.


----------

